# The best youtube poop



## Annodam (Mar 28, 2009)

So what is your fav ytp
Post here!

I think this is one of the best: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwhkwYDVGeA&feature=channel_page


----------



## Teracat (Mar 28, 2009)

The Alan Carr one was awesome.

I still have to prefer this, though: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8yOfmgn0NQ


----------



## matt561 (Mar 28, 2009)

There are so many good one's but I think these two are just timeless:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Qh_205OV-E&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmIAM-hnEjQ


----------



## Graviolies (Mar 28, 2009)

I've liked this one recently

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06CvUjLgK5g


----------



## Riptor (Mar 28, 2009)

I like Igiulamam's stuff. I'm partial to this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTlz3FA-Rjg

He's on FA as FelixAlexander, and he's my bestest buddy in the entire world. :3


----------



## FelixAlexander (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for linking to my video Riptor :3

Anyway, this one is my favourite currently:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXW0Wg_CAKg&feature=channel_page

Yes, I'm odd.


----------



## Kesteh (Mar 28, 2009)

Wrong forum section.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUmZtGkiO8I

WE LOVE SEMEN!

Also this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2gT2uavt54&feature=related


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSEhksLZYi4

in fact i love all of igiulamam's YTPMVs


----------



## Icky (Apr 5, 2009)

Not exactly youtube poop, but I loved the Conan O'Brien skit at the Star wars expo.
Has anyone else seen that? I cant seem to find a link.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtZ73LPRn94


----------



## Panzermanathod (Apr 5, 2009)

So I was just scrolling down and about to type in "There are no "bests" as that's very subjective with poops until...




FelixAlexander said:


> Thanks for linking to my video Riptor :3
> 
> Anyway, this one is my favourite currently:
> 
> ...



...untill I saw one of my poop heroes post here.


----------



## ZuriBonn (Apr 8, 2009)

i like this one, it's always been one of my favorites  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHFSpeeW1oY&feature=channel_page


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m3ygu0f_xE
Warning! contains story.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JaW_f45xnY
This is funny as well.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZ6fnkpj5Jo

Bastian: In then the boy, took a big crap. Heeey, I'm taking a big crap. WOOOOOOOW!


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Apr 9, 2009)

Made this - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pP_FoxnleHs&feature=channel_page

Love this - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQbe4jgeEts&feature=channel_page


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDmXnO2wYQY


----------



## Panzermanathod (Apr 11, 2009)

Two I made. Well, one is more of a montage than anything, and the other is a Fear effect poop.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQjOe9rGU48&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0wSOFl_FZw&feature=channel_page


----------



## Antimony (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't normally watch them, but my sister sent me this one and I thought it was hilarious. Maybe it's just us, though =P

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThKFq56mzB0


----------



## Hackfox (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgOx5IDQz9I 

All I can say is they have alotta time...and...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VeTevGmaoU&feature=related

Theres more out there...I unno if these count as youtube poop...sorry if no


----------



## Kami (Apr 12, 2009)

can never get enought ytp ;P
basicly anythin by 
Igiulama
WalrusGuy
KroboProductions
is pure win
but this one rly made me lol yday
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGVZar5hmMs&feature=channel_page
dno if its rly classed as ytp but meh


----------



## Laski (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucLhGBKP0HU


----------



## Reednemer (Sep 29, 2009)

MINE. www.youtube.com/jeanmusix


----------



## kukuruza (Sep 30, 2009)

Show for morons
________________
[FONT=&quot]movie downloads[/FONT]


----------



## Falkyar (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes indeedy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jl8CGfVruR4


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 30, 2009)

This implies youtubepoops can be "good" :V


----------



## Falkyar (Sep 30, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> This implies youtubepoops can be "good" :V


Lies

Also this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9M4mTV67sw


----------

